# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  cftextarea vers bdd

## benji54190

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai 6 textarea sur une page web, est il possible de pouvoir enregistrer les donnes saisies dedant dans ma base de donne ?

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

oui, c'est possible.

----------


## benji54190

mes 6 textarea doivent avoir un nom diffrent je pense, de facon a ce que quand je les saisies dans ma bdd, les 6 soient bien diffrencier.
La technique est a peu prs la meme que pour un login et password na ?

----------


## jowo

On cre une page contenant le formulaire de saisie
- 6 champs textarea
- 1 bouton submit

une autre page contient le traitement (insertion dans bdd):
- insert into maTable (champ1..champ6) values (valeur1..valeur6)

Utilise cfqueryparam pour remplacer les valeurs

----------


## benji54190

est il possible de mettre cfqueryparam aprs ma requete : 


```

```

car dans la doc le cfqueryparam est aprs le where mais dans mon cas je n'ai pas de where donc est il possible de le mettre?

Dans le cfqueryparam il parle de value dans la doc mais je ne comprend pas quoi mettre dedans

j'ai trouver, enfet il faut mettre le cfqueryparam dans le values, na ?

voici le code qui pour moi ne devrait pas etre loin de la ralit:



```

```

----------


## jowo

oui



```

```

La valeur de l'attribut CFSQLType dpend du type du champ de la table textbox

----------


## benji54190

c'est nikel, mais je voudrais que une fois que je suis logg je puisse accd a ses textarea mais qu'il soit dja rempli avec se qu'il y a dans ma base de donn.
c'est quelle fonction qui me permet d'afficher se qu'il y a dans ma base de donne dans m textarea ?

----------


## jowo

Avec un select

Exemple:


```

```

Attention de bien structurer ton application... Il existe de nombreux framework (FuseBox, ...) qui t'aide  le faire. Demande  tes collgues.

P.S: J'ai suppos l'existence de cl primaire PK_ID dans ta table textBox.

----------


## benji54190

Pour le moment tout marche comme je le dsire sauf que au lieu de me remplacer mes valeurs dans les textarea, il me cr une nouvelle ligne dans ma bdd. Pourtant cfqueryparam sert a remplacer les valeurs et non les rajouter.

Enfet c'est un update qu'il me faudrait aussi pour modifier la bdd et non en rajouter

----------


## jowo

> Pour le moment tout marche comme je le dsire sauf que au lieu de me remplacer mes valeurs dans les textarea, il me cr une nouvelle ligne dans ma bdd. Pourtant cfqueryparam sert a remplacer les valeurs et non les rajouter.
> 
> Enfet c'est un update qu'il me faudrait aussi pour modifier la bdd et non en rajouter


Tout dpend, pour la premire inscription il faut utiliser insert et ensuite update pour les mises  jour de l'enregistrement.

Sous Oracle, il existe l'instruction merge mais l, on sort du cadre ColdFusion.

----------


## benji54190

okok merci jowo,

voila mes pages sont faites, je peux modifier, enregistrer, c'est mis a jour dans la bdd, mais si je me dconecte et que je me reconecte, bah j'ai plus rien, il ne prend plus mes valeurs dans la bdd, sa m'affiche blanc. Enfet je repar de 0 a chaque fois, quand je repar de 0 sa marche nikel mais je voudrais que quand je me logge les valeur soient dja prsente

----------


## jowo

Dsol Benji,

Je ne suis pas devin. Je suis allergique aux boules de cristal.

Poste-nous ton code.

----------


## benji54190

verif login et mdp puis redirection


```

```

authentification3:


```

```

textbox:


```

```

textbox2:


```

```

modifier:


```

```

voil, je vois pourquoi cela ne marche pas  ::evilred::

----------


## jowo

> verif login et mdp puis redirection
> voil, je vois pourquoi cela ne marche pas


Alors tu as trouv la raison? Le cas est-il clos?

 :;):  Il ne sert  rien de s'nerver.

----------


## benji54190

non j'ai pas trouv, j'essaye de changer quelque truc mais rien n'y fait, je vois pas d'ou vien l'erreur
pourtant sur authentification3 je lui demande bien de reprendre se qu'il y a dans ma bdd :s
sur textbox2 le code et le meme que sur authentification3 sauf que dans textbox2 sa marche, il me rcupere bien et que sur authentification3 il rcupere rien

----------


## jowo

> non j'ai pas trouv, j'essaye de changer quelque truc mais rien n'y fait, je vois pas d'ou vien l'erreur
> pourtant sur authentification3 je lui demande bien de reprendre se qu'il y a dans ma bdd :s
> sur textbox2 le code et le meme que sur authentification3 sauf que dans textbox2 sa marche, il me rcupere bien et que sur authentification3 il rcupere rien



Sur textbox2, le donnes sont rcuprs depuis FORM et de non du query.



```

```

 tir de authentification3.

Peux-tu nous expliquer le fonctionnement de cette interrogation SQL?

----------


## benji54190

ba cette requete me permet de rcuperer les valeur dans textbox 1,2,3,4,5 et de pouvoir m'en servir par la suite dans mes textarea .

j'ai du mal a saisir ta phrase quand tu me dit que dans textbox2 les infos sont rcup par le FORM et non le query


c'est bon j'ai russi, sur authentification3 j'ai changer le FORM par le nom de ma bdd et c'est bon j'ai enfin tout qui s'affiche  ::yaisse2::

----------


## benji54190

comment je peux bloquer les textarea, avec readonly mais je voudrais les bloquer que pour l'utilisateur pas pour l'admin, faut il que je refasse un test ??

----------


## jowo

Oui, 

tu dois avoir l'information correspondante si l'utilisateur authentifi possde le rle "admin" ou pas

Exemple:


```
<textarea <cfif not hasRole("admin")>readonly="readonly"</cfif>>Test TextArea</textarea>
```

La fonction hasRole n'existe probablenet pas dans CF. A toi de rechercher la fonction correspondante (regarde au chapitre Security).

----------

